# Satellite has a bad com.



## Necsus

Buondì, WRF.
Nel trailer del film 'Geostorm', in cui alcuni satelliti creati per controllare il tempo atmosferico cominciano a dare segni di malfunzionamento generando delle catastrofi climatiche, viene usata l'espressione "bad com". Queste le battute:

DANA - So satellite has a *bad com*. That happens.
MAX - Not a satellite. All of them.
UTE - This wasn't a malfunction.It was intentional.
CHENG - There is potential for catastrophic weather events on a global scale.

Sapete dirmi che cosa significa '*com*'? È un'abbreviazione? per cosa?
Grazie.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ciao.
Penso sia "communication", però attendi altri pareri.


----------



## london calling

TheCrociato91 said:


> Ciao.
> Penso sia "communication", però attendi altri pareri.


Ho pensato la stessa cosa, 'communication breakdown'.

Un satellite ha interrotto le comunicazioni.


----------



## Benzene

_*Ciao Necsus!*

Potrebbe significare (C)omputer (O)utput on (M)icrofilm. E' un processo in cui i dati in uscita da una porta di un computer vengono convertiti direttamente su microfilm o su pellicola (16 o 35 millimetri).

*@TheCrociato91:* normalmente l'abbreviazione per "communication" è "COMM or CMC".

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## london calling

Wow, Benzie.


----------



## Tellure

Penso che l'ipotesi di Crociato sia giusta:
*com.
12. *communications
COM

Edit: Dopo il post di Benzene, che dire? Alzo le mani!


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... il problema non mi sembra essere che hanno interrotto le comunicazioni, ma che non seguono più la programmazione e provocano catastrofi 'naturali' su tutto il pianeta.

@Benzene: come si inserirebbe quel significato nel contesto dato?


----------



## Benzene

Tellure said:


> Penso che l'ipotesi di Crociato sia giusta:
> *com.
> 12. *communications
> COM
> 
> Edit: Dopo il post di Benzene, che dire? Alzo le mani!



_*Ciao Tellure!*

Tutti sapete che mi piace spiegare ciò che suggerisco.

La mia ipotesi è probabile in quanto un satellite meteo invia a terra immagini relative all'osservazione della troposfera e stratosfera (sono i primi due strati dell'atmosfera sopra la Terra). I satelliti meteo sono  muniti di telecamere per la ripresa nello spettro del visibile e/o dell'infrarosso e di strumentazione come il radar. 

Quindi nel trailer del film "Geostorm" sono le immagine che vengono alterate e se le comunicazioni fossero di scarsa qualità non si riceverebbero immagini nitide che sono foriere di disastri atmosferici dopo la loro accurata analisi.

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## Mary49

Potrebbe essere anche "command"; dato che i satelliti controllano il tempo atmosferico, se la loro sequenza di comandi non funziona bene faranno scatenare disastri. 
https://docs.lib.noaa.gov/rescue/TIROS/TL796S51989.pdf 
"*COM*CS *command *control software".
Però propendo per "communication".


----------



## and8

Centre Of Mass, centro di massa (del satellite)
Ciao


----------



## Mary49

and8 said:


> Centre Of Mass, centro di massa (del satellite)
> Ciao


Ciao,
quindi "*bad *center(centre) of mass" cosa sarebbe? "Centro di massa brutto / difettoso / scadente / sbagliato"?


----------



## Lorena1970

Io credo sia un virus o simile problema.


----------



## and8

Tradurrei con difettoso, ma si potrebbe dire anche spostato che però sarebbe qui meno letterale


----------



## Necsus

Benzene said:


> un satellite meteo invia a terra immagini relative all'osservazione della troposfera e stratosfera


Benz, questi stabiliscono e modificano effettivamente il clima, non si limitano a registrarlo.


Mary49 said:


> Potrebbe essere anche "command"


Mi sa di sì...


and8 said:


> Tradurrei con difettoso


Insomma, alla fine sarebbe un generico "ha avuto un guasto"...


----------



## johngiovanni

I think that all we can do is speculate.  From the context, given UTE's response, "com" could be an abbreviation where the "m" stands for "malfunction".

Edit: So you may well be right, Necsus.


----------



## Necsus

Thanks, John. 


Lorena1970 said:


> Io credo sia un virus o simile problema.


Non so cosa dice la pagina, NOD32 me ne sconsiglia l'apertura "in quanto si trova in un elenco di siti Web con reputazione dubbia o contenuti potenzialmente indesiderati". A proposito di virus.


----------



## london calling

Di


Necsus said:


> Thanks, John.
> 
> Non so cosa dice la pagina, NOD32 me ne sconsiglia l'apertura "in quanto si trova in un elenco di siti Web con reputazione dubbia o contenuti potenzialmente indesiderati". A proposito di virus.


ce:

BAD.COM is a type of *COM file* associated with FOSE '97 developed by Gateway2000 for the Windows Operating System. The latest known version of BAD.COM is 1.0.0.0, which was produced for Windows. This COM file carries a popularity rating of 1 stars and a security rating of "UNKNOWN".


----------



## Necsus

Quindi vorrebbe dire che in qualche modo il loro sistema è stato infettato. 
Hmm, non credo. Perché se questo fosse il senso, Dana non direbbe "capita", parlando del software di un satellite con una funzione così importante. E poi perché Ute dopo dice appunto "wasn't a malfunction".


----------



## and8

Altra ipotesi: si tratta di un sistema spaziale costituito da più satelliti, uno di loro ha una comunicazione carente con gli altri, poi invece si scopre che il problema è generalizzato e riguarda tutti loro...


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> Di
> 
> ce:
> 
> BAD.COM is a type of *COM file* associated with FOSE '97 developed by Gateway2000 for the Windows Operating System. The latest known version of BAD.COM is 1.0.0.0, which was produced for Windows. This COM file carries a popularity rating of 1 stars and a security rating of "UNKNOWN".



Questo diceva la pagina..............



Necsus said:


> Quindi vorrebbe dire che in qualche modo il loro sistema è stato infettato.
> Hmm, non credo. Perché se questo fosse il senso, Dana non direbbe "capita" _*beh, io penso di sì. I virus capitano anche ai sistemi più complessi....,*_ parlando del software di un satellite con una funzione così importante. E poi perché Ute dopo dice appunto "wasn't a malfunction". _*Infatti un virus non è un malfunction, ovvero un guasto. E' un virus*_



Ecco la pagina:


----------



## Mary49

Non credo proprio che sia un virus; intanto la frase dice "a bad com", senza punto tra "bad" e "com", poi c'è l'articolo "a", che non si usa mai davanti ai nomi di virus. Inoltre questo fantomatico BAD.COM (sempre che esista, della qual cosa ho molti dubbi) è un file di tipo eseguibile (non un virus) tra i più semplici e ridotti: Eseguibile COM - Wikipedia     "Un *file eseguibile COM* (*CO*re i*M*age[1]) di MS-DOS è un formato di file eseguibile per codice a 16 bit, pensato per programmi molto semplici: il file è l'immagine esatta del programma in RAM, e la prima istruzione da eseguire è situata obbligatoriamente alla posizione 256 del file, che non può essere più lungo di 65536 bytes (64 kilobytes). Non ci sono segmenti né rilocazioni da fare. Ormai è caduto in disuso: viene supportato dalle moderne versioni di Windows solo per compatibilità.Originariamente, il termine .COM era usato nei sistemi operativi dei minicomputer e mainframe DEC degli anni '70 per indicare un file di testo che conteneva dei comandi eseguibili. Il CP/M a 8 bit e l'MS-DOS, poi, ridefinirono il termine, intendendo con esso dei file binari eseguibili. Le tre lettere di COM sono da distinguersi dal dominio internet di primo livello .com (che proviene da _commercial_). Storicamente, questa somiglianza è stata usata a scopo di truffa da alcuni malware".


----------



## Lorena1970

Mary49 said:


> Non credo proprio che sia un virus;




Nel parlato, tra tecnici o esperti, direi che mai si dice "* a bad com* *error*". Almeno tra architetti omettiamo buona parte delle specifiche, per non dire che abbreviamo nomi dei programmi nonché dei materiali con nicknames, se no sai la lungaggine del lavoro?

Quello che accade qui è a mio avviso un "*bad com* *error*", *abbreviato in "bad com*", ovvero un *errore *nel sistema, segnalato da qualche spia o non so che,  che può essere generato *anche* da un virus (*oltre che da altre cause*). Questo capisco io.

Non conoscendo il film, faccio un po' fatica a capire i dettagli. Ma mi sembrano comunque ininfluenti in questo caso.

La domanda era: cosa significa "*bad com*" e ho dato la mia opinione.


----------



## Tellure

Dal sito della NASA:

"On September 12, 2012, unexpected herringbone and checkerboard patterns began to appear in imagery acquired by GOES-East, a key weather satellite that observes the eastern part of the United States. The problem grew worse in subsequent days.

By September 23, the distortion had gotten bad enough that National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) engineers decided to take the spacecraft offline for troubleshooting. Losing one of the two geostationary weather satellites that National Weather Service meteorologists rely upon could have serious consequences at any time, but that was especially true in the midst of the 2012 hurricane season.
[...]
Down but not out, GOES-13 might still be set right by NOAA engineers. Despite the glitch, some parts of the satellite are still working fine. In fact, GOES-14 data continues to flow through *a functioning communications system* on GOES-13. That means users on the ground won’t have to repoint their antennas to get the data from GOES-14 during the transition, NOAA explained in an online update."
Spare Weather Satellite Proves Its Worth : Image of the Day

A questo punto, direi che forse l'idea che "com." stesse per "communications (system)" non era poi così malvagia.


----------



## johngiovanni

i wouldn't go too technical, or too off-track, or too in the past, given that the film is set in the future. "BAD.COM is a type of *COM file* associated with FOSE '97 developed by Gateway2000", etc.  -and references to Windows or to MS-DOS-  seem to me too specific, too dated, and not at all relevant.

The "ha avuto un guasto" would seem to cover it.  "COM" could stand for "computer operating malfunction" or something else, but the context suggests a malfunction _of some sort._ It's "gone on the blink" - è stato un guasto - and you may be constrained in terms of the _timing _of the translation.


----------



## Lorena1970

johngiovanni said:


> i wouldn't go too technical, or too off-track, or too in the past,



I fully agree! It's not about sailing the web in search of technical specification, but about realizing WHICH kind of problem is in order to mention something reliable in the dialogues 



johngiovanni said:


> "COM" could stand for "computer operating malfunction" or something else, but the context suggests a malfunction _of some sort._



Maybe, but adapting dialogues requires true comprehension about something's meaning. Then one can decide how to render it.

BTW: How about what follows...?



Necsus said:


> UTE - This wasn't a malfunction.It was intentional.



If they suspect it wasn't a malfunction, I am not sure that translating with "guasto" works, as it sounds like something mechanical. That said, "virus" may not be the right hint, of course, but as you know hackers may introduce virus into systems in order to create problems or prevent them to work. I am quite doubtful about someone creating a malfunction operating the machines directly. Or am I wrong...?


----------



## Necsus

Mah, in effetti anche cercando la trama in rete, entrambe le interpretazioni sembrano essere valide:

QUI: Qualcosa però va storto: a causa di un *malfunzionamento tecnico*, il sistema studiato per scongiurare le catastrofi naturali e proteggere la Terra, diventa la causa principale della sua distruzione.
QUI: Le cose però prendono una brutta piega quando uno di questi *sembra guastarsi* e inizia a scatenare inauditi disastri climatici.
QUI: un sistema sperimentale per il controllo delle condizioni meteo *usato allo scopo sbagliato*.
QUI: tutti i satelliti artificiali creati e spediti per scopi scientifici orbitanti attorno al pianeta sono in procinto di *andare in corto circuito*, scatenando una tempesta di proporzioni epiche
QUI: Ma *qualcosa è andato storto*, il sistema costruito per proteggere la Terra la sta attaccando.
QUI: Tutti i satelliti meteorologici hanno cominciato a *malfunzionare*, creando una tempesta artificiale, e devono viaggiare nello spazio per fermarla.
QUI: Un sistema sperimentale per il controllo delle condizioni meteo *viene trasformato* in un'arma per distruggere intere nazioni creando delle catastrofiche tempeste.
QUI: i satelliti per il controllo climatico *sono stati manomessi*, dando il via a disastrosi cataclismi.

Devo pensare quindi che nel trailer la possibilità della duplice lettura sia intenzionale. Probabilmente è una manomissione, ma si scoprirà solo dopo aver ipotizzato un guasto tecnico. 
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Lorena1970

Necsus said:


> QUI: Tutti i satelliti meteorologici hanno cominciato a *malfunzionare*, creando una tempesta artificiale, e devono viaggiare nello spazio per fermarla.



Nec: "malfunzionare" non credo esista in italiano.. Forse: "_*hanno smesso / stanno smettendo di funzionare*_"...?


----------



## Necsus

Sì, Lo, non pensavo di usarlo. È così sul sito da cui l'ho riportato e fa capire che è stato interpretato come un guasto.


----------



## and8

Però, tecnicamente parlando, guasto (o avaria) e malfunzionamento sono due cose differenti!

Quando UTE nel dialogo dice: "This wasn't a malfunction", lo interpreto nel senso di: a malfunction by itself, cosa che peraltro può accadere, considerando quello che dice subito dopo, "It was intentional", fatto di proposito, ma non dice per questo che si tratta di un guasto, ponendo invece l'accento solo sul fatto che ciò è (stato) fatto intenzionalmente! Un malfunzionamento quindi prodotto intenzionalmente.

Nel caso, inoltre che questo malfunzionamento fosse stato determinato da un virus, si direbbe in questo caso che il software è stato corrotto, o compromesso, o che ha un comportamento anomalo rispetto a quello originario, piuttosto che si è guastato.

Riporto da Wikipedia alla voce 'guasto':
Guasti in ambito elettronico-informatico

Nell'ambito elettronico-informatico si hanno le seguenti definizioni:[2]
Avaria o insuccesso (in inglese failure): corrisponde ad un cambiamento fisico nell'hardware
Guasto (in inglese fault): corrisponde ad una situazione anomala dell'hardware o del software, che può essere causata da avaria, errori progettuali, interferenze ambientali o errori di tipo umano.

Dove appunto fra le cause di 'guasto' al software non compaiono i virus!

In casi dubbi come questo tradurrei con problema, che è più a largo raggio, quindi qualcosa del tipo il satellite ha un problema serio (o grave) [di funzionamento]


----------



## Lorena1970

Bene, dopo le tue considerazioni suggerisco l'ultimo hint (per me)

DANA - So satellite has a *bad com*. That happens. "*Il satellite ha un' / è in avaria - *
MAX - Not a satellite. All of them.
UTE - This wasn't a malfunction.It was intentional.  "*Non è (dovuto a) un difetto. E' stato manomesso*"
CHENG - There is potential for catastrophic weather events on a global scale.

Good luck Necsus


----------



## and8

come traduzione per me ci sta, dove difetto lo leggo con 'difetto di costruzione', che comporterebbe poi quello di (mal)funzionamento, invece qui il malfunzionamento è stato intenzionale, per manomissione; l'avaria si potrebbe considerare come un grave malfunzionamento, però appunto rimane il mistero di bad com, si direbbe bad comportament? sarebbe interessante sapere anche come si scriverebbe, cioè se con maiuscole o minuscole e quindi se si può trattare di un acronimo o un'abbreviazione per qualcosa, questo magari ce lo racconterà il film


----------



## Necsus

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## MR1492

Necsus said:


> Buondì, WRF.
> Nel trailer del film 'Geostorm', in cui alcuni satelliti creati per controllare il tempo atmosferico cominciano a dare segni di malfunzionamento generando delle catastrofi climatiche, viene usata l'espressione "bad com". Queste le battute:
> 
> DANA - So satellite has a *bad com*. That happens.
> MAX - Not a satellite. All of them.
> UTE - This wasn't a malfunction.It was intentional.
> CHENG - There is potential for catastrophic weather events on a global scale.
> 
> Sapete dirmi che cosa significa '*com*'? È un'abbreviazione? per cosa?
> Grazie.




Remember, this is dialogue from a movie written by someone who probably got a degree in medieval history!  I doubt very much if they gave a lot of thought to this character's line.  To me, it is very simply "So, (the) satellite has a bad com(munications system)."

Phil


----------



## and8

il linguaggio delle telecomunicazioni avviene a volte in codice (che bisogna conoscere), di base comunque sì, anche per i satelliti è tutto un problema di comunicazione


----------

